# Accordo Milan: basta stracci volanti. Serve compattezza.



## admin (5 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, sabato 6 aprile, Gattuso e la dirigenza hanno firmato un accordo: basta stracci volanti. Compattezza fino al termine della stagione per provare a centrare l'obiettivo Champions. Poi si vedrà.

A Milanello sono stati giorni pesanti. I rapporti sono e restano complicati. Ma ora tutti uniti per la Champions. Vedremo se basterà, perchè alla fine contano solamente i risultati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Aprile 2019)

già detto prima dell'udinese...


----------

